# I need an Urban Graphic designer.



## youtalk (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm looking for a graphic designer that is good with urban styles. I've been dealing with a few local people, but I'm not caring for the delay in getting designs back to me. 

Let me know who's interested.


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

what typoe of urban designs? you need someone to work for you?


----------



## youtalk (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not looking for an employee, I'm looking for someone to do piece work for me. 

The type of designs I'm looking for are that those of stars and straps clothing.


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

Is this paid work?


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

By "Urban" isn't that just politicly correct for Black. 
LOL


----------



## alexjones (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

I've sent you a pm, maybe you want to work with us.


----------



## youtalk (Apr 15, 2010)

Neon Bible said:


> By "Urban" isn't that just politicly correct for Black.
> LOL


ha-ha... sort of, I'm looking for designs geared toward minorities, skaters, rock stars, etc.


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Sent you a PM. You might like my artwork styles.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

youtalk said:


> ha-ha... sort of, I'm looking for designs geared toward minorities, skaters, rock stars, etc.


I know, just kidding. Reminded me of an episode of 30 Rock.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I maybe able to help you, checkout my links on my signature to see what we offer. If you are interested pm me.


----------



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

adicted2art said:


> what typoe of urban designs? you need someone to work for you?


I can design anything, just need details.
here view my work here
my art work

if you still need a designer give me a shout.
My price is reasonable


----------

